# Pictures for your viewing pleasure



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Here's some pictures from this and last month. Take a look at my huge "runt" baby at the beginning. He was an only child, but jeez, those breeders fed the stuffing out of him! He sure is big for his age. Could probably easily blend in with the adult racers.
Also, pictures of my chickens and some chicks I just hatched out last week. You get to meet my Old English Game Bantam rooster, Little Man. He's incredibly full of himself. But I guess you can't blame him, as he's always surrounded by women! 

http://picasaweb.google.com/MaryOfExeter/MayAndJune2010


----------



## Noahs helper (Jul 20, 2009)

Enjoyed your pics. I love the coloring of mix chic #2, PRECIOUS!


----------



## goga82 (Aug 17, 2009)

oooooo my God, can i move in ??? 
i loved the pictures.. too cute..all of them 
u havin fun i see


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Wonderful photos! Thank you, Becky! 

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Really adorable pictures, Becky!!

You certainly have beautiful birds!

I hear you about the "big" baby! When I found MR. Squeaks, he looked like an adult Blue Bar to me. I found out he was a "squeaker" and only about a month or so old! Talk about being really shocked! 

Of course, with his "age," he was a Scorpio pij! And, he sure lives up to that sign! Since I am also a Scorpio, we - uh - "understand" each other...:rolleyes 

Love and Hugs

Shi


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

great pics Becky! such cuteness all around. The "runt" is so nice, I just saw a flock of the real runts not long ago, at colonial Williamsburg. They have a loft of them there and I use to volunteer there so I went to check on the pigeon house and the man that takes care of them was there letting them out to bath and what not... I was floored at the size of those birds! I loved them a first sight and wish so bad I had room for some.. they are so beautiful and he just walks right up to them and picks them up and kisses them...lol.. he really likes "his" birds...lol... it was so cool seeing the breed in person.. they out sized my bantams.


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Great pictures! Thanks!


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

Very nice pics' & well done!


----------



## pattersonk2002 (Jun 1, 2008)

*cute*

The are so cute and I would love to be able to do this. A friend of mine does the same and they free range in the yard like yours, he offers me some every time I am over and he knows it just pee's me. I still own 3 dogs and I am sure they would not hurt them but the chasing would never stop so I will have to wait, some day I am sure I will have pics like those  >Kevin


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

My border collie used to chase our chickens but eventually we taught her better  Of course she's a working dog at heart, so it's still impossible to make her stop herding the ducks around. I believe the breeder we got her from, trained their collies to herd with ducks, so that makes it even worse, LOL. She doesn't hurt them, just makes them walk and swim a lot of circles


----------

